
Show HN: Just started a curated list of tools - No_CQRT
http://www.clot.it/
======
No_CQRT
I’m Always looking for new tools to test and try. Many of these are Free or
Open Source. Among the favorites, those that work without installation “out of
the box”, and multi-platform. All Tools are tested and reviewed personally.
The list is not exaustive, ans is continuously updated, every suggestion for
any new tool is appreciated.

